# Allpondsolutions 1400ef+



## nduli (15 Jan 2013)

Hi guys

Received my 1400ef+ today. Would have been set up by now if 2 of the media trays weren't broken and if the uv switch on the head unit hadn't fallen into the unit. Hopefully aps will sort me out without too much hassle but couple of quick questions..

I have the eheim installation set (inlet and outlet) anyone got any experience of using either the eheim hose onto the filter or using the slightly smaller aps hose onto the installation set?

What is the best order for the media, does the water flow from the top of the filter down, therefore ceramics, bio balls then something else at the bottom? 

Can you remove the floss cotton on the bottom of each of the trays to improve flow, does it help significantly? Can you replace with a more open filter sponge (like the eheim blues)


----------



## krazypara3165 (15 Jan 2013)

Good choice on a filter! Unfortunatly, that seems to be a recurring problem for them. Email support and they will ask for a picture of it. They should send one out and you dont have to send it back. I repaired mine myself so now have two  I believe it flows from bottom to top. And you can remove the floss to put better media in.


----------



## nduli (15 Jan 2013)

Cheers, yes saw your post. Hoping they will do the same with me then I could either run both or have a spare  
Do you find the flow is better in the 2000 without the uv?
Richard


----------



## nduli (15 Jan 2013)

Do you run the plastic balls? Never used them and just wondered how effective they are.


----------



## iPlantTanks (15 Jan 2013)

I have the 1000 model and the UV switch cover snapped off but it's not a huge issue sorry to hear about yours.I like allponds for the value but sometimes quality is not best. I'm currently trying to get a replacement hang-on that arrived cracked. I run mine ceramic rings on bottom, the plastic bio balls and leave the top open for carbon or to seed other filters. I left all the wool stuff in, never tried it without because the flow is good enough as it is. Good luck

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazypara3165 (16 Jan 2013)

nduli said:


> Cheers, yes saw your post. Hoping they will do the same with me then I could either run both or have a spare
> Do you find the flow is better in the 2000 without the uv?
> Richard


the uv does not seem to make a difference to the flow as far as i can tell.


nduli said:


> Do you run the plastic balls? Never used them and just wondered how effective they are.


i do run the plastic balls but its hard to determine how effective media is. since cycling the tank aside from adding 8 discus ive never had a reading od ammonia or nitrites so somethings working!


----------



## nduli (16 Jan 2013)

iPlantTanks said:


> I have the 1000 model and the UV switch cover snapped off but it's not a huge issue sorry to hear about yours.I like allponds for the value but sometimes quality is not best. I'm currently trying to get a replacement hang-on that arrived cracked. I run mine ceramic rings on bottom, the plastic bio balls and leave the top open for carbon or to seed other filters. I left all the wool stuff in, never tried it without because the flow is good enough as it is. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2



Thanks for the help, I suspected all canisters worked the same but have only ever run eheim's so wasn't sure.




krazypara3165 said:


> the uv does not seem to make a difference to the flow as far as i can tell.
> 
> i do run the plastic balls but its hard to determine how effective media is. since cycling the tank aside from adding 8 discus ive never had a reading od ammonia or nitrites so somethings working!



Thanks for the help - you do have a massive amount of filtering going on in your tank, I was half tempted to ask them to upgrade me (with contribution) after seeing size of your filters and the reviews you did. Maybe on the next tank which is probably about due in my head, just not in the better halfs


----------



## krazypara3165 (16 Jan 2013)

i do indeed, but the original plan was only to run with the one until my tank cracked and i bought the one i have now which came with another filter.


----------



## nduli (20 Jan 2013)

Allpondsolutions have sent a new head unit along with 2 media baskets. Annoyingly they didn't arrive in time for the weekend but there was no debate as to whether they should be replaced just needed to provide photos.

Plumbed in the tubes they supply into the eheim installation set and they fit perfectly. Hopefully the filter will drive the installation sets properly. The eheim rated at 1050lph seemed to do ok so the aps at 1400 should be ok. 

Fingers crossed they will arrive Monday. Blue filter foam ordered as well to swap out some of the finer filter wool.


----------



## nduli (21 Jan 2013)

Filter has arrived. Convinced head unit has already been used.  
Plumbed it all in. Took 10 pumps to get it primed. Flow great, nice and quiet so far. Eheim installation set one and two work a treat to for those not happy with quality of the inlets and spray bars that's a realistic option for you. 

Happy so far.....


----------



## krazypara3165 (21 Jan 2013)

nduli said:


> Filter has arrived. Convinced head unit has already been used.
> Plumbed it all in. Took 10 pumps to get it primed. Flow great, nice and quiet so far. Eheim installation set one and two work a treat to for those not happy with quality of the inlets and spray bars that's a realistic option for you.
> 
> Happy so far.....


i thought the same, at the moment theve been testing a lot of the pumps before they send them out. mine had water inside but it was clean.


----------



## nduli (21 Jan 2013)

Ahhhh good explanation. Makes sense. Just switch for uv looked very used. Will take other head apart and see if I can fix it so I have a spare....


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Jan 2013)

I've got a 2000 running alongside an Ehiem 2128 on my mbuna tank and this is a great filter.  And for £60 it's about a fifth of the cost of the Ehiem (Ok without the heating part it's more like half - third)!

The only grumbles are the flimsiness and construction of the plastic used for media trays and inlet and outlets and the sizing of the inlet and outlet pipes.  For £10 more they could have moulded thicker trays and for probably less money could have supplied a simpler but sturdier inlet and outlet like the Ehiem shepherds crooks.

Apart from that they may use a bit more power than other filters but with wider inlet and outlets they kick out a decent flow.  If only you could get 25mm Eheim inlets and outlets!


----------



## nduli (23 Jan 2013)

Ed, agree trays and inlet and outlets very flimsy. On the eheim pipes you can't get 25mm but 16mm internal of the install sets runs very well off the 1400. It projects nearly the entire length of the 80cm tank I have and the inlet has a sponge cover for shrimp safety. Convinced it would a washing machine without it.

Links to the install sets below for reference if you haven't seen before.

Eheim Installation Sets 2 | Aquarium Supplies

Eheim Installation Set 2 Hose Size 16/22mm [4011708401385] - €21.84 : ArkPetsOnline.co.uk


----------



## sanj (28 Jan 2013)

I dont know about these, never been quite convinced, but the price is certainly attractive.


----------



## Palm Tree (28 Jan 2013)

I hate my 2000 ef, I wish i brought a used eheim 2260 or fx5


----------



## Brian Murphy (28 Jan 2013)

The flow on my 1400 is atrocious and really want to change to a more powerful filter. My 2000 isn't too bad but probably what I would want from my 1400


----------



## nduli (29 Jan 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> I hate my 2000 ef, I wish i brought a used eheim 2260 or fx5



Can you let me know what the major issues are? Whilst I have a 1400 now I am only a week or two into ownership and haven't done any filter maintenance yet so not been exposed to any issues. 

Flow wise I removed all but last piece of white padding and flow was much improved.


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Anyone got issues with air ingress? Air is entering somehow as it gets noisy and I have to tilt it to release it. Getting frustrating now.....


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Anyone got issues with air ingress? Air is entering somehow as it gets noisy and I have to tilt it to release it. Getting frustrating now.....


 Yep, had to cover all joints in the inlet pipe with copious amounts of superglue.


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Can you let me know what the major issues are? Whilst I have a 1400 now I am only a week or two into ownership and haven't done any filter maintenance yet so not been exposed to any issues.
> 
> Flow wise I removed all but last piece of white padding and flow was much improved.


It is just a cheap low quality fiter in my opinion. The baskets are a pain in the blahblahblahblah to get out sometimes, the pipe kinks easily, definatly not anywhere near 2000 lph, the intake pipe lets air in (just randomly started filling up with air and stopped the filter dead).The way I see it while it may cheap, I know it won't last half as long as my Eheim and JBL filters.


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> Yep, had to cover all joints in the inlet pipe with copious amounts of superglue.


Hmmm I'm using eheim install set so that won't be the issue, I have a feeling air is getting through the head unit somehow....


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Hmmm I'm using eheim install set so that won't be the issue, I have a feeling air is getting through the head unit somehow....


If you can see air bubbles in the intake tubing you know its the installation set, if not contact all pond solutions and tell them whats the matter and they should send new seals or a new head altogether. It may be worth taking the filter apart and putting the head back on first thought see if that fixes it.


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> It is just a cheap low quality fiter in my opinion. The baskets are a pain in the blahblahblahblah to get out sometimes, the pipe kinks easily, definatly not anywhere near 2000 lph, the intake pipe lets air in (just randomly started filling up with air and stopped the filter dead).The way I see it while it may cheap, I know it won't last half as long as my Eheim and JBL filters.



Understand, clearly some frustrations coming out there  I needed a cheap filter given 2 eheim's nearly flooded me out. I have eye on new tank in next 12 months and that may mean fx5 so cheap 12-15 month solution.


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Understand, clearly some frustrations coming out there  I needed a cheap filter given 2 eheim's nearly flooded me out. I have eye on new tank in next 12 months and that may mean fx5 so cheap 12-15 month solution.


 Yeah quite a lot of fustration, up until the air problems I was ok with it  They're not that bad I suppose ...


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> If you can see air bubbles in the intake tubing you know its the installation set, if not contact all pond solutions and tell them whats the matter and they should send new seals or a new head altogether. It may be worth taking the filter apart and putting the head back on first thought see if that fixes it.


Hmmm I have seen bubbles in the inlet. Just changed my inlet strainer this evening, will keep an eye on it.....thanks for help.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2013)

You'll get bad examples in all filters - I've had issues with Ehiems - but you'd hope more expensive filters would have better quality control as well as maybe a better build quality.

My APS 2000 is great if you don't expect it to perform like a filter 5 times it's price.  It's as quiet as my Ehiem (and they are running next to each other on my 750l tank), it has a larger capacity (though I leave it half empty to improve the flow rate) and it's easy to clean with strong, positive clips (better then my Ehiem 2128 IMO).
Downsides - the plastic used for baskets and inlet/outlets is very cheap and brittle, the inlets aren't air tight and don't fit well, the outlets are too narrow and would restrict the flow too much (so I use the 45 degree bits of pipe from a Juwel filter as they are the right diameter) and it can be a pain to get all the air out after cleaning.  Overall I'm happy with the balance between ups and downs and will enjoy using mine.  And if it gives up in a couple of years I can get another for £60!


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

> It is just a cheap low quality fiter in my opinion. The baskets are a pain in the blahblahblahblah to get out sometimes, the pipe kinks easily, definatly not anywhere near 2000 lph, the intake pipe lets air in (just randomly started filling up with air and stopped the filter dead).The way I see it while it may cheap, I know it won't last half as long as my Eheim and JBL filters.


 


> and it can be a pain to get all the air out after cleaning.


 
I've been using an APS 2000 for over a year now. Totally no problems. It has never stopped unless I turned it off. I haven't had trapped air in it at any stage and I am using the original pipes/hoses. I've replaced the floss with 2 coarse and 2 fine sponges on top of the other bio noodles/balls and extra bio balls, all 4 baskets are filled to the top and I have never had flow reduction or issues and I don't go mad cleaning filters that often either.
I don't really understand what the issues with the baskets are. I find them totally fine and can take them out as easy as I like. I don't use the spraybar at all. I think it does reduce the flow. I don't know whether it's due to the narrower section of the outlet connection. It's possible that replacing with the right size 18mm ID spraybar it may work better. I don't know what one means by the pipes kinking easily. Neither the hose or the pipes kink easily.

There's no problem priming it or taking the air out after cleaning. In fact, it's a breeze compared to 2nd hand Eheim I have which I am dreading opening again. And I totally dislike the Eheim green pipes so had to replace these. The APS filter should never be filled with water to the top, just a bit below the top basket. It takes one or two pushes down, plug it in and it primes itself then as long as you haven't filled it to the top which is the reason some people have problems priming these. It may take slightly more pushes the first ever time, but never afterwards.

So this is my opinion, totally different than most others but the same applies to other brand filters users.

I bought a second APS 2000 a month ago for another tank and I can tell they've improved the fit of the inlet and outlet pipes because it took a bit to push them together, so they aren't as flimsy anymore but that has never made a problem with the first filter. From what I've found out by researching, initially the APS's had some major design fault which was soon corrected, but some of the old batch was still being sold around by 3rd party to unsuspecting customers.

You can have issues with any filter or brand you buy. Eheim filters are just better marketed than others and people get convinced they are the best, but if you research more you'll find out numerous "known" issues with leakng and Eheim, even the "new" ones. Tetratecs the same, especially common with the x1200. Both manufacturers produced improved parts in the later production, sending replacement parts free of charge to complaining customers, etc.. The JBL are getting a reputation of reducing the flow a lot after a few months as well. So it's a hard and personal choice what to get.


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

sciencefiction said:


> I've been using an APS 2000 for over a year now. Totally no problems. It has never stopped unless I turned it off. I haven't had trapped air in it at any stage and I am using the original pipes/hoses. I've replaced the floss with 2 coarse and 2 fine sponges on top of the other bio noodles/balls and extra bio balls, all 4 baskets are filled to the top and I have never had flow reduction or issues and I don't go mad cleaning filters that often either.
> I don't really understand what the issues with the baskets are. I find them totally fine and can take them out as easy as I like. I don't use the spraybar at all. I think it does reduce the flow. I don't know whether it's due to the narrower section of the outlet connection. It's possible that replacing with the right size 18mm ID spraybar it may work better. I don't know what one means by the pipes kinking easily. Neither the hose or the pipes kink easily.
> 
> There's no problem priming it or taking the air out after cleaning. In fact, it's a breeze compared to 2nd hand Eheim I have which I am dreading opening again. And I totally dislike the Eheim green pipes so had to replace these. The APS filter should never be filled with water to the top, just a bit below the top basket. It takes one or two pushes down, plug it in and it primes itself then as long as you haven't filled it to the top which is the reason some people have problems priming these. It may take slightly more pushes the first ever time, but never afterwards.
> ...


 
 You may have not have experience these problems with this filter but I, and many, many others have, I would show you what I mean about the pipes kinking, sucking in air, low flow rate and priming issues but there is no point.
I do not agree with you that ''Eheim filters are just better marketed than others and people get convinced they are the best'' , Eheim filters are workhorses and are a quality well made filter IMO, I have a 20+ year old 2213 which still works perfectly now.
I also love JBL filters, not just eheim and I consider JBL filters, performance and quality wise level with eheim. But with eheim I know I will easily be able to get spares if I break anything in 10 years time.
Just a heads up as well on the same tank as the 2000lph APS I am running a JBL E700 with a 300w hydor ETH inline, the APS drops in flow a lot faster than the JBL (which I could clean every 3-4 months with no significant drop in flow) to the point where it is almost the same flow rate as a freshly cleaned JBL E700.
I honestly hand on heart think anyone would be better off with 2 E700's than 1 APS 2000lph, but obviously a used Eheim 2262 would win hands down
So yeah, I got it because I wanted a powerful filter to give a decent flow through a 240l tank and ended up having to use a JBL as well, I should have just went with a decent brand from the start.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

> You may have not have experience these problems with this filter but I, and many, many others have, I would show you what I mean about the pipes kinking, sucking in air, low flow rate and priming issues but there is no point.


 
I can't speak from "many many others" point of view but I can speak from my own point of view and I can also show you if you like how fast the filter can be primed and that the pipes don't kink at all. They are quite tough, especially compared to the JBL ones for example which are horrible and do kink a lot. And one can change the pipes if they like. I've no idea what you mean by the filter sucking in air as I haven't experienced that. I hadn't cleaned the filter in 6 months after setup so I know it doesn't drop the flow. I know a person who has to clean a JBL in an undersocked tank fairly often because the flow goes to non-existent, so again different opinion and experience.
You don't mention what type of media each filter you've tried had as this is signifficant as well considering they all come with their "own brand" or people put their own thing inside, including putting the wrong stuff in the wrong tray, the wrong amount, which would affect the flow. The lenght of the pipes also matters. You mentioned yours kinked somehow so I guess that was another problem causing reduction in flow. If you used it with the spraybar, the flow is considerably lower I agree. Also, how would the pipes suck air I wonder, unless you had the tank half empty or similar. Also, when you have a multiple filter setup, the one with higher flow rate will be filtering more water, hence it will be taking in more debris at certain given time, so logically it will need maintenance more often and the flow can be affected faster if the tank is too dirty.

Eheim or any other filter aren't fail proof at all. I'd never rely on a 10 years of age filter regardless of the parts availability. By the way, where I live they aren't available at all, hardly even online all the parts can be ordered and the prices are steep for an old filter. I had to fix my 2nd hand Eheim recently and I did it just to try if I made the right diagnose, not that it was worth paying for the parts and delivery here.


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

> Also, when you have a multiple filter setup, the one with higher flow rate will be filtering more water, hence it will be taking in more debris at certain given time, so logically it will need maintenance more often and the flow can be affected faster if the tank is too dirty.


I disagree, yes the APS 2000 will have more water pass through it per hour, and yes it should take in more debris but the filter is much bigger, the debris should be alot more diluted in the filter due to its larger capacity.
 I run the APS 2000 half full of the media they supplied, had to remove the filter pads as they reduce the flow too much. The pipes get kinked easily so I have to move them around a lot to stop the flow getting even lower. I don't use a spraybar or any of the elbows as I can't let the flow get any worse IMO.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

Just out of curiousity as obviously we've got different experience, but is the flow from the filter coming out strong, like horizontal from the outlet if you've tested, or is yours slow and falling straight down? As for the kinking pipes, the JBL ones I've got on another filter are way worse so that's just not a measure of how the filter performs as long as you manage not to kink them which I can with no problem. I am using even the entire lengh of the supplied hose.


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

The filter outlet points straight downwards vertically into the tank


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> The filter outlet points straight downwards vertically into the tank


 
That's what I thought, mine points horizontal and is fairly strong. I have it directed to bounce back from the back glass as it makes too much surface movement. I think there's something wrong with yours.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

I'll try to take a video when I do a water change in the next few days. It would be interesting if you can do one on yours just to compare.
Mine has 2 coarse and 2 fine sponges on the 4 trays respectively. Additionally it has at the bottom a layer of bio noodles that came with the tank, then the black plastic bio balls that also came with the tank, then a layer of some JBL balls I got to replace the carbon tray, full to the brim,  then the top is just one fine sponge with purigen on top.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

I actually decided to do a small water change now. I'll upload the video in a few minutes.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

Here it is. I think it's about 14 months of operation at this stage and it's full to the top with media as I explained. Last service was over a month ago. I only do it once in a couple of months.


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

I done a water change and cleaned it out this weekend, its not quite as powerful as yours though but its not a million miles off. I will get an actual flow rate tomorrow or sometime this week.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

Ok, fair enough. And yours is half full only, which is another reason I think it has got a problem.
If it wasn't a pain to do it, I'd take out half the media and test myself.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

Is it possible to take a video of the flow the same way as mine?


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

sciencefiction said:


> Ok, fair enough. And yours is half full only, which is another reason I think it has got a problem.
> If it wasn't a pain to do it, I'd take out half the media and test myself.


 I might strip everything down again and clean it so its like new, then see if the flow has improved at all. I'll try and do a test with and without media.


----------



## Palm Tree (4 Mar 2013)

I can't find the elbows so not really, I'm also a bit too busy at the moment but if I have some spare time soon i'll have a look for the elbows and get a video up.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Mar 2013)

If your flow is worse with half the media inside, I wouldn't think it has anything to do with the media being dirty. I've left mine uncleaned for ages and the tank is fairly well stocked.  Check for blockage, possibly the tubes, the impeller too could be faulty or dirty and restricting the flow or generally something is wrong. You said yours gets trapped air inside too, so it isn't really working properly at all.
If you can't fix the flow I'd be contacting APS and ask.


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Mar 2013)

I have a 2000 and the elbows on it filters are much smaller than the tubing and will reduce the flow (the restriction will increase velocity locally though).

Personally I've changed mine for some tubing and two 45 degree elbows from a juwel filter (that is the same diameter).  This has reduced the velocity but allowed much better flow through the filter.  The outlet of mine is about 4" below the water's surface and ruffles the surface of the water very slightly at the front of the tank 32" away - pretty good flow IMO.  The other filter on this tank is an Ehiem 2128 which is positioned with the outlet much higher.  It has less flow than the APS, but the outlet being higher ruffles he surface much better.

It sounds like you have some kind of obstruction / fault with your filter or something isn't set up right with it.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (2 Apr 2013)

Ed Seeley said:


> You'll get bad examples in all filters - I've had issues with Ehiems - but you'd hope more expensive filters would have better quality control as well as maybe a better build quality.
> 
> My APS 2000 is great if you don't expect it to perform like a filter 5 times it's price. It's as quiet as my Ehiem (and they are running next to each other on my 750l tank), it has a larger capacity (though I leave it half empty to improve the flow rate) and it's easy to clean with strong, positive clips (better then my Ehiem 2128 IMO).
> Downsides - the plastic used for baskets and inlet/outlets is very cheap and brittle, the inlets aren't air tight and don't fit well, the outlets are too narrow and would restrict the flow too much (so I use the 45 degree bits of pipe from a Juwel filter as they are the right diameter) and it can be a pain to get all the air out after cleaning. Overall I'm happy with the balance between ups and downs and will enjoy using mine. And if it gives up in a couple of years I can get another for £60!


 
Ed,

I've been looking at possibly getting the APS 2000 for my 250 litre Vicenza Tank, one question if I may, you quote £60, is this what they acually go for as I see on their site they're £80, not that it's too much difference but it could swing it for me.
At the moment i'm unsure what to buy, I currently have a Fluval 305 which plainly isn't upto the job so I either go for a second hand fx5 or something lke the APS 2000 to run as well as my 305.
Any direction would be welcomed
thanks

Clive


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Apr 2013)

£60 was what I paid but looks like they've gone up!  Not the best idea from them as if they get close to price of other filters then they lose their big selling point!!!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (3 Apr 2013)

Cheers Ed, I've found a brand new Fluval 406 not even used for just £40 so couldn't refuse, just got to drive to Portsmouth at the weekend to collect so a day out with the kids!

Should be good to run alonside my existing 305 until I can get another 406 to match and eventually replace the 305 altogether, should help me with my flow issues once spraybars are fitted


----------



## lurch1000 (6 Apr 2013)

I've got two 1400s on my Rio 240, no real grumbles. The air thing I experienced was the main seal nut being properly seated, care and Vaseline sorted that.

The APS filters do take a lot of power though. The 1400 is 35W. Higher consumption than some other manufacturers. Had I realised at the time I'd have done a running cost comparison.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (7 Apr 2013)

The Fluval 406 fell through so i'm still looking for a suitable additional filter for my Vicenza 260 (248 l)

I'm still interested in purchasing an APS 2000 to go in my left hand cupboard and then hopesfully get another when funds allow to eventually replace the fluval 305 I currently have altogether, running to identical flters with the same media placement seems my best plan from the advice given on here.  The value for money on a new filter appeals to me as with cash is tight at the moment and I could afford one next payday if they are suitable, then save for a second in a few mths....so long as the kids only eat plain rice and beans for 2 months lol..

Anyhows, my query is to do with the UV option on the APS filters, I know these aren't necessary on a planted tank if all is running smoothly, but if used do they kill off the good bacteria at all, are they a definate no no for use in a planted tank?
Obviously it doesn't have to be used but I'm doing my homework so to speak on these filters and as a relative newcommer to the hobby there is much I am still learning.

Cheers
Clive


----------



## nduli (23 Jun 2013)

lurch1000 said:


> I've got two 1400s on my Rio 240, no real grumbles. The air thing I experienced was the main seal nut being properly seated, care and Vaseline sorted that.
> 
> The APS filters do take a lot of power though. The 1400 is 35W. Higher consumption than some other manufacturers. Had I realised at the time I'd have done a running cost comparison.


 
lurch1000 - what do you mean the main seal nut?

I have nearly had it with this filter, after coming back from holiday to find the filter seemingly half full of air (rocking it took 30mins to expel all the air) i decided to get it checked by APS, they took it back and told me friday there were no issues with it and want £8.50 to return it to me. properly peed off. Trying to persuade them its a good idea to send it me back FoC. if i reset it up and it sucks air in again in the first 24hrs then its going to the bin and being replaced by something different. i am tempted back to my beloved eheim but sooo costly and am consdering the JBLs - any views anyone?


----------



## Palm Tree (23 Jun 2013)

You can't do wrong with JBLs, just as good as Eheim in my opinion.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (26 Jun 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> You can't do wrong with JBLs, just as good as Eheim in my opinion.


 yep, I have a couple of e1501's running now on my 260 bow front, huge and quiet too, no issues at all so fat after 5 weeks


----------

